# I would Like to see a picture of the "Perfect" udder!



## GoatsRMyBabies (Feb 28, 2009)

I know its very hard to get to perfect ... but any picture that shows a great udder would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont have any perfect udder pictures so I cant help but just want to say welcome :wave:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

GoatsRMyBabies...welcome.... :wave: ...glad you have joined us....  

I am sure someone will come along and post a picture for you.....I've seen some really nice udders in other posts...... :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to The Goat Spot :wave: 

Sorry - I don't have perfect udder shots - but you can look on the AGS website or ADGA and I do believe that they have some there.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't think I really have any perfect udder shots either. . . or that there is such thing as a "perfect udder." Here's a photo of a FF doe of ours that I am very proud of.

She is a FF, so not at her full capacity yet. Her medial does not look very well-defined here but it improved after she was milking a little longer.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Maybe I shouldn't post this as it certainly isn't perfect but it's pretty good. She has done well in the show ring.
This was a FF also. I'm looking forward to her udder this year. She's due in May. I will say that I'm having a hard time drying this girl off as she wants to keep producing milk. She's going on one year since her freshening last March and I'm still getting well over a half gallon from her daily.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to TGS, Hope you like it here.! Wish I could help with this ........


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Fiasco Farm has some very nice Lamancha udders on her site. Goldy lines and I think the other is Ovalteenaweena. Excellent udders.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

One of the funniest things I have ever seen is the pic of Ovalteenaweena on the FiasCo Farm site - her "playboy pose" is hilarious!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!!! In all honesty I don't think you will find a pic of a "perfect" udder....lol

We all have our ideas on how a udder should look, but I will say to check out the forum members websites.....quite a few have girls with udders I would love to milk!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

There is no such thing as a 'perfect' udder. ;-) My FF doe Abby, had a _near_ perfect udder. Looooong extended fore and high wide rear. Shaped like a basketball and perfect texture and MSL. Teat placement near perfect. Fault? Small. But she didn't have a chance to expand... She died in kidding.... go figure. BEST goat in the barn and my baby left me. (not to mention the sweetest) I hope to get another doe out of her sire.

Here is where I brag on Munchin Hill... Allegheny's udder isn't 'perfect'.... she needs a longer fore, but her rear is impressive. Her teats need to be a little bit to the outside.



















Peek-a-Boo has a beautiful fore udder.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

kastdemurs (sp) has some really nice udders on their site.

here a home bred doe i'm really proud of

she is two days fresh in these pictures, with about 9 hours of milk.

I would like to see a higher rear udder and longer teats, but her fore udder is one of the best in my herd and though her teats are small, she is a first freshener and they'll get longer.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

this is kabooki's maternal aunt as a first freshening yearling.


its a horrible picture of an awesome doe


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

WOW SDK that doe you posted is amazing- I cant believe she is a FF yearling :shocked:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL Kelsy you have good taste! I got a buck out of peek a boo a few years ago before she did so well at nationals. Talked long to Pat Adels. Everyone was scrambeling to get a buck kid from annie, but i just liked peek better. She had placed 21st that year as aposed to annies second place finish. Peek had my buck kid out of river, a massive level beautiful buck. You should of seen the size of the kid when he got off the plane. When i pulled him out of the crate he just kept coming and coming i couldnt believe how long he was! 
Two years later i got a buck kid out of annie as well. Apex is the full brother to alleghany and a la carte. 
beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I do not have a picture of a utter at all but I also wanted to say Welcome to TGS. Glad you are here. :wave: 

ozarksvalley, I am so sorry that you lost that beautiful doe.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks, sweetgoats.  

Oh, Beth, I'm jealous..... how do you like your boys? Have they produced the same type in their offspring? I am actually saving up for a Munchin Hill buck. I'd love to get one out of Peek, Annie, or Allegheny. 
My current buck is from Cream-of-Kansas.... I'm very pleased with him and thought the Munchin Hill genetics might cross well. "Mitch" produces those "E" udders... Abby was his granddaughter. I wish I had freshened daughter so I could post his typical udder. They fit the 'third' guidelines.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ProctorHillFarm said:


> WOW SDK that doe you posted is amazing- I cant believe she is a FF yearling :shocked:


yea.. she appraised with an "E" udder that year too.. as a FF!?!

i'm soo anxious for kabooki's udder.. shes linebred on that doe's full brother.

and she's bred to a buck who's to die for


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Im very pleased with the kids they have produced. Buster who is peeks son made some major size improvements. My does tend to be on the small side. Apex, who is the annie son made the most improvements in confirmation. And my daughters out of buster who were bred to apex produced the best kids. Im now incorperating some missdees' lines through my new buck.
beth


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Cool! That should make an amazing cross... I wish you the best of luck.


----------

